# Im back.. with more supercars



## ls3-steve

A couple of my latest im quite happy with..

Image00016 by steve ward, on Flickr
Image00022 by steve ward, on Flickr
Image00035 by steve ward, on Flickr
Sherbourne_00007 by steve ward, on Flickr
Sherbourne_00034 by steve ward, on Flickr

There is also this but i had to try and remove a truck from the background which im about 80% pleased with.

Image00029 by steve ward, on Flickr


----------



## ls3-steve

Going to make the images a little smaller..

Image00013 by steve ward, on Flickr
Image00012 by steve ward, on Flickr
Image00015 by steve ward, on Flickr
Image00008 by steve ward, on Flickr
Image00004 by steve ward, on Flickr
Image00001 by steve ward, on Flickr
Sherbourne_00015 by steve ward, on Flickr
stealth39 by steve ward, on Flickr
Image00072 by steve ward, on Flickr
Image00062 by steve ward, on Flickr


----------



## ls3-steve

Image00044 by steve ward, on Flickr
Image00068 by steve ward, on Flickr
Image00030 by steve ward, on Flickr
h5 by steve ward, on Flickr
DSC_0091 by steve ward, on Flickr
br6 by steve ward, on Flickr
stealth6 by steve ward, on Flickr


----------



## Dazzel81

WOW :argie:
Stunning photos fella, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Amazing photos mate


----------



## Nigglyb

Nice.....


----------



## TonyHill

Some great cars spoilt by ridiculous wing mirrors :lol:
General Lee looks brilliant!!


----------



## RP84

very good


----------



## ls3-steve

Thanks for the comments guys.. I had forgotten to upload a lot of my newer photos to here, so will be doing that in the coming weeks.
also have lined up a camo wrapped Huracan shoot pretty soon


----------



## WHIZZER

stunning


----------



## ted11

Fantastic photos


----------



## m4rkymark

ls3-steve said:


>


I couldn't live with that interior - it looks so uncomfortable.

some stunning pics though and some very nice cars.


----------



## PugIain

General Lee FTW.
Would a Dixie horn on a Peugeot 508 be silly?


----------



## gibbo555

Wow, such a great set of photos. Love that Huayra stunning car


----------



## alan hanson

wow, how much monies worth there

turck removal photo only thing spoils it is the person in the car


----------



## ls3-steve

and some more.. this was from a Lamborghini run a few weeks back

Image00041 by steve ward, on Flickr
Image00042 by steve ward, on Flickr
Image00039 by steve ward, on Flickr
Image00031 by steve ward, on Flickr
Image00030 by steve ward, on Flickr
Image00010 by steve ward, on Flickr


----------



## Kriminal

Dream photo's for me :argie:

The only word that kept going through my mind was 'kerching!'


----------



## ghosty01

That sv is stunning, saw it at salon privé and it looks mean from every angle! Wicked photos!


----------



## mac1459

Now that's a dream garage


----------



## ls3-steve

Sherbourne_00016 by steve ward, on Flickr
Sherbourne_00003 by steve ward, on Flickr
h10 by steve ward, on Flickr
DSC_0505 by steve ward, on Flickr

And this Gallardo is running an Underground Racing TwinTurbo setup, boasting 1200bhp !!

DSC_0236 by steve ward, on Flickr


----------



## zippo

If DW gave medals for threads this would get Gold .Outstanding pictures 
Daz


----------



## ls3-steve

OK not a "supercar" but bloody cool none the less

Image00007 by steve ward, on Flickr
Image00008 by steve ward, on Flickr


----------



## ls3-steve

This badboy is road legal !! think its the only one that is ? Was converted at Joe Macari

Image00079 by steve ward, on Flickr

Also this is the first time i've seen a Reventon.. can see where they got the lines from for Aventador
Image00036 by steve ward, on Flickr


----------



## ls3-steve

Heres my latest batch... went out with Lamborghini and Garaged.com on Sunday for a little jaunt.

27 by steve ward, on Flickr
26 by steve ward, on Flickr
1 by steve ward, on Flickr
14 by steve ward, on Flickr
13 by steve ward, on Flickr
11 by steve ward, on Flickr
10 by steve ward, on Flickr
9 by steve ward, on Flickr
8 by steve ward, on Flickr
4 by steve ward, on Flickr
6 by steve ward, on Flickr
5 by steve ward, on Flickr
2 by steve ward, on Flickr
18 by steve ward, on Flickr

23 by steve ward, on Flickr
16 by steve ward, on Flickr
19 by steve ward, on Flickr


----------



## TonyH38

Great pics thank you for posting them.


----------



## slimjim

Great photo's and you have a great eye for placement. Some amazing cars there simply stunning.


----------



## Demetrios72

Very nice photos :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

Stunning photos, looks like someones paid topaz a visit


----------



## ls3-steve

The Pagani shots were from a convoy run up to SalonPrive in September. Pagani's new London showroom is in near Ace Cafe. Next to Topaz detailing, who might i add wouldnt let me in the door... 

i guess i might leave greasy fingerprints on the customers cars lol. Fair enough really


----------



## Jack

Great pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## Peter D

Lovely shots! I'd have that Singer 911 in my garage (probably the only one that would fit..)
Peter


----------



## ls3-steve

sorry i havent kept this up to date.. but heres my latest bunch. Enjoy 

DSC_1778 by steve ward, on Flickr
DSC_1644 by steve ward, on Flickr
DSC_1604 by steve ward, on Flickr
DSC_1547 by steve ward, on Flickr
DSC_1507 by steve ward, on Flickr
DSC_1818 by steve ward, on Flickr
DSC_1850 by steve ward, on Flickr
DSC_1884 by steve ward, on Flickr
DSC_1943 by steve ward, on Flickr
DSC_1947 by steve ward, on Flickr
DSC_1927 by steve ward, on Flickr
DSC_1970 by steve ward, on Flickr


----------



## Zetec-al

OMG there are some stunning cars in this thread


----------



## ls3-steve

Been a bit busy.. here are the latest.

DSC_5399 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_5437 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_5529 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_5554 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_5547 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_5596 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_4824 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_4881 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_4853 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_4898 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_5023 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_5055 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_5202 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_5001 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_4949 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_3059 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_3134 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_3153 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_3315 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_3471 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_3527 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_3573 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_3485 by steve ward, on Flickr


----------



## ls3-steve

Lamborghini convoy photos.. down to Brooklands

DSC_3942 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_3944 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_3960 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_3969 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_4062 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_4135 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_4152 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_4165 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_4175 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_4237 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_4250 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_4360 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_4445 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_4583 by steve ward, on Flickr

DSC_4556 by steve ward, on Flickr


----------



## ls3-steve

Might have forgotten to resize some of these lol


----------



## fozzy

Incredible! don't resize it's nice to see them in all their glory :thumb:


----------

